# NAP "Quik Fletch" Wraps



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I recently was shipped some of NAP’s QuikFletch’s. The white shrink wrap tubing is pre-fletched with NAP’s Speed Hunter vanes. These premium vanes have a molded in-kicker fin on one side, micro grooves on the other, to increase spin and the stabilization that offers with the QuikSpin vanes.
I had just completed a wrap review and receiving these had my interest. Here was NAP well know QuikSpin vanes already attached to a wrap. Then when I read about these I was surprised how simple and quick these were going to be to put on. My first thought was these cannot be all that great or hold up for long. I actually thought they would come off in no time at all.
I grabbed one of my spare shafts and put one on. I boiled water and found a container that would allow me to dip the whole wrap into. Once the water came to a boil I poured it into the container and having previously put a wrap around the shaft, I grabbed it and began to dip it. Without any issues I had this done in 10 seconds. NAP suggests leaving it in the water for 10 seconds. I let it cool and dry. Very simple!
The next day I took the arrow out and shot it a couple of times at my block target and noticed it flew just fine and I did not need “any” adjustments to my sight. I then began to shoot through my straw bails and still the wrap did not peel, nor did the fletchings come off or peel either. I then put my foam insulation board out four-inches thick and shot through this from 20-yards and all the way up as close as 5-yards for a total of about 12 shots. None of the fletching peeled or came off. I was surprised. I thought for sure these were not all that NAP said they were.
After looking at my Carbon Express Maxima Hunters vanes I decided to use them. I took all six and put these wraps on them. Again I let them sit and cool off and dry. Wondering if they would still fly as well as they did.
The next day I went to a friends to paper tune my bow. Along with the QuikFletch’s I was also shipped the QuikTune 360 arrow rest (write up for this coming after turkey season). So, I installed this. After just a short period of time I was shooting a beautiful bullet hole with three slices. The arrow was flying beautifully. The next day I went out back and was shooting extremely tight groups and I was very happy with the flight of the Maxima’s with the QuikFletch’s on them. I shot from 15 to 40-yards, keeping my groupings from tightly next to each to no bigger than the inside of a “small” paper plate. The next day I went out and robin hooded at 25-yards. This again happened the next day at 25-yards again. I have to say with these QuikSpin vanes and pre-attached wrap, along with my Maxima Hunters I have to say I am shooting my best in 6 months. I have to say I did loose a QuikFletch on my second robin hood. It was laying on the ground spilt down the middle with all the QuikSpin vanes still on it. Given my time putting these on and based on there endurance I have to say I would not waste my time doing adhesive wraps again.
Check them out at www.newarcheryproducts.com
*Article Written By:Gary Elliott​*


----------

